# Winnipeg-Chrchill



## PaTrainFan (Nov 11, 2019)

Has anyone taken the Churchill trip? I know the line was down for quite a long while, but if I am reading VIA Rail's website correctly, evidently service has been restored. Taking that trip to see the polar bears is quite high on my bucket list.


----------



## Inlander (Nov 12, 2019)

PaTrainFan said:


> Has anyone taken the Churchill trip? I know the line was down for quite a long while, but if I am reading VIA Rail's website correctly, evidently service has been restored. Taking that trip to see the polar bears is quite high on my bucket list.


The line was reopened last December after an extensive post flood damage rebuild. It runs through a lot of wilderness and swamp etc. The speed is slow to moderate. November is when the polar bears migrate and they have a holding cell building in Churchill for the naughty ones. Train has a diner sleeper and observations. Cheapest sleepers are the Slumber type. Generally sleeper fares are expensive. Look for savers( it's an option on the booking website) and they have a dump list on the Via site closer to your Dept date but I never see much for the Churchill train on there.


----------



## jiml (Nov 12, 2019)

For some reason this route prices similar to The Canadian on a cost-per-mile basis. It is seldom discounted, which is why it has not yet been crossed off my "bucket list".


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 12, 2019)

It's been on my list for a while, but it's still at least a few years away.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 13, 2019)

It’s on my to do list for next year. Taking the Sunday train from WNPG to Churchill. Same day turning to the Pas train. Riding the mixed for two days before catching the other equipment set back to WNPG.


----------



## Urban Sky (Nov 13, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> It’s on my to do list for next year. Taking the Sunday train from WNPG to Churchill. Same day turning to the Pas train. Riding the mixed for two days before catching the other equipment set back to WNPG.


I assume “the mixed” refers to the Pukatawagan train. Would love to take that one, but couldn’t locate any kind of accommodation in Pukatawagan...


----------



## Dayliner381 (Nov 14, 2019)

I believe Pukatawagan is a First Nations Reserve, and as such is private property. I do not think you can visit without permission. Here is the link to their website:

https://web.archive.org/web/20131024142721/http://www.norman-rha.mb.ca/Pukatawagan.htm


----------

